# Leonid Arkadievich Desyatnikov (born 16 October 1955)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, who besides his own composition work has arranged many works of Astor Piazzolla.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Sketches to Sunset


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

